# HS 50 67008c snow blower flywheel



## met66 (Oct 28, 2016)

Has any one ever glued the magnets back on the flywheel? If so what is the magnet orientation to the key it looks to be about 90 degrees. Just wondering how close it has to be? I cann't get any spark, it worked before magnets came off. The key is not sheared but there is a slight cut in it like it might have tried to shear at one time.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

If you run it around to TDC you should be able to deduce where the magnet should be. If the magnet came out it likely scored the magneto at a minimum. Make sure the magneto is not damaged or perhaps it moved. Check the gap. Is the magnet in good shape? The magnets on Techumsh's that I have worked on are located into features on the flywheel so there is no question where they go. I am not sure how reliable the glue will be and how well you can locate it so the timing is correct. You may be better off getting a new fly wheel and replace the key if it at all looks damaged. They are only a buck or two. Not sure about the flywheel cost. If it is cast iron I would assume it is reasonable.

I have seen this once before but on a Chinese engine. The magnet actually crumbled. The solution was to get a new fly wheel and a new magneto as it was bent from the collision. It may have been repairable by bending or grinding the burr on it. However the new flywheel came with a new magneto.

Good luck.


----------

